# Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig



## Rygel (16. August 2008)

*Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

CRYSIS TEXTUREUPDATE 2GB

Mirror1 - V2,da ist schon die Leaves_a.dds gelöscht
projekt30.info
Mirror2
http://www.exp.de/download.php?id=15368
Mirror3
http://ftp.tchibomann.de/crysis/
Mirrir4 Rapidshare Link,20 parts.
Lix.in - Linkprotection
Mirror5 sehr schnell
http://toxic-designs.org/files/mods/crysis_texture_update_pack.rar

Neuer Link sehr schnell und aktuell. Danke an Neobis

Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite

Fix:
Hab den Fehler gefunden,das die Blätter von den Bäumen in der Ferne Transparent werden.
Ihr müßt einfach das zzTexturesupdatepart1.pak mit WinRar öffnen.
Dann öffnet ihr Objects/natural/Bushes/RoundLeafBush und löscht Leaves_a.dds 
Das wars schon.

WARHEAD TEXTUREUPDATE 1.9GB

Mirror1

Call of Duty Infobase – Alles über Black Ops, Modern Warfare 1 + 2, World at War!

Mirror2 extreme-players

http://www.exp.de/shownews.php?id=30199

Mirror3 leider bei Megaupload 8 Files
Part1
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
Part2
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
Part3
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
Part4
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
Part5
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
Part6
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
Part7
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
Part8
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Neuer Link sehr schnell und aktuell. Danke an Neobis

Custom-Level.info - Levels, Mods, Tools und Tutorials! | Startseite 

Bilder
[URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0133oy6.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0166y2p.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0182nhi.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0624ftf.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot062552d.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0630v9e.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot063829j.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0639x4o.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0640ng1.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot06421ib.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0646vtz.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0653xys.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0661a1b.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0662yhn.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0663e6p.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0671qbi.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0676cgp.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot068220l.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0020344.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot002161n.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0025zde.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot00317kg.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0034cjh.jpg[/URL]
[URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0072sz8.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0085mlc.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0087gc8.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0116ls3.jpg[/URL][URL]http://www.abload.de/thumb/screenshot0124kmr.jpg[/URL]


----------



## y33H@ (16. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Grade anzockt, mit einer 640er GTS (Sys siehe Signatur) ist da nach einigen Minuten Schicht im Schacht. Pics und Werte folgen gleich.

*EDIT*
Ok, unter XP x86 geht Crysis nach spätestens 2-3min aus. Mein Sys, 1680 @ "high", Szene "First Light". Statt 380 MiB VRAM greift sich das Spiel deutlich über 500 MiB. Werde mal mit Vista x64 anrücken. Dummerweise kann ich da den VRAM nicht auslesen *nerv* Aber für Benches 512 vs. 1.024 MiB eine super Sache 

cYa


----------



## boss3D (16. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Aussehen tut das Texturenupdate ja verdammt geil, vor allem in Kombination mit der aktuellen Mster-Config ... 

Bevor ich jedoch mit dem Downloaden beginne, will ich erst testen, wie viel FPS meine bestellte HD4870 _(512 MB)_ so in Crysis schafft _(1680 x 1050, Very High)_. Wenn die Performance stimmt, kommen beide Mods drauf. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fransen (16. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Hab es jetzt auch drauf.
Sieht super aus in Verbindung mit der Mster. Config 3.0.


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Schade, auf meinem XP Pro 32 Bit stürzt Crysis damit  beim Laden ab


----------



## UpZero (17. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Awesome -weiter so.
Nur ist´ne 1Gb Karte jetzt pflicht denn
meine Hardware macht das nicht lange mit(schon getestet).


----------



## Player007 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Habs eben installiert und gezockt.
Einstellungen sind 1280*1024 ohne AA/AF, Mster Perfomance, sonst alles high (DX10).

Mission: Contact (dunkel, vor der Störsendermission): ca. 35 FPS.
    "    :    "        (hell, Störsendermission, in Richtung des Wassers gehalten) : ca. 4-8 FPS.

Crysis ist insgesamt aber nicht abgestürzt 

Gruß


----------



## Rygel (19. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Ich packe mal meine autoexec.cfg dazu,ihr könnt ja mal testen.


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Klasse Arbeit  Einfach nur top.

Aufgrund mangelnder Rechenleistung hab ich noch zusätzlich die Performance Autoexec von Mstr drauf. Damit läufts fast immer mit über 20 fps.

Sieht aber dank besserer Texturen auf jeden Fall besser aus.


----------



## weeMan (20. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Kann mir mal einer etwas genauer erklären wie ich das zum laufen bekomme? Ich weis nicht wie ich die Ordner aus dem Update in die gepackten Crysisdateien bekommen soll.


----------



## Rygel (20. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Garnicht,die 3 dateien kopierst du einfach in den Game Ordner von Crysis,das wars schon.


----------



## y33H@ (20. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

*@ weeMan*

ReadMe?!

*@ Rygel*

Haste die Vergleichs-Shots auf der Main gesehen?  Benches sind übers WE geplant. 

cYa


----------



## unhurt (20. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Steht doch in der beigelegten txt  


_@Rygels Textureupdate für Crysis
unknown_ivy@hotmail.com

Die drei pak Dateien kommen in den Game Ordner von Crysis.
z.b. d:\Programme\Crytek\Crysis\Game

Durch das Textureupdate wird der Speicher schneller Voll und es kann
passieren,das Crysis sich einfach beendet.


Viel Spaß damit._


----------



## y33H@ (20. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

2.560x1.600 resized, Crysis mit _Rygels_ Textur-Mod 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Wow, echt schöne Arbeit, Rygel 
Bevor ich mir Crysis wieder installiere, warte ich mal Marcs Benches ab


----------



## y33H@ (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Erst mal mein Vista x64 wieder flott bekommen, mit XP x86 kannste benchen mit so Mods verhacken ... *klack* Absturz.

cYa


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Ja klar, mach keinen Stress 
Wird (d)eine 8800GTS 640 dabei sein oder ist das damit sowieso sinnbefreit?


----------



## y33H@ (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Puuuh, ich wollte eigentlich 88GT und HD4850 mit 512 und 1.024 MiB testen.

cYa


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

*lieb guck* 
Nein, is nich weiter schlimm, mit ner 8800GT hab ich ja einen Anhaltspunkt


----------



## y33H@ (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Wenn mir langweilig ist, hau ich die GTS/640 mit rein. Jetzt muss aber erst mal die neue Raptor kommen, sonst ist kein Platz für Vista ... erstaunlich wie fett ein (echtes!) XP durch die ganzen (tollen?) Updates doch wird 

cYa


----------



## Rygel (21. August 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

@y33H@
Echt cool,bin auch schon auf die Benches gespannt.
Weiter so


----------



## Rygel (21. September 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Hab mal Windows etwas verändert,vielleicht hilft es ja etwas bei euch.

Ich nutze WinXP Pro 32Bit +Sp3 und habe 4 GB Ram.

-Auslagerungsdatei ist Max und Min 3072MB.

-Boot.ini vorhr sichern,hab das dazu rein geschrieben.
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP 
Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect /PAE /3 GB /Userva=2900

-system.ini vorher sichern:
1) Ausnutzung des kompletten physikalischen Arbeitsspeichers:
Man kann Windows XP dazu zwingen, den gesamten Arbeitsspeicher auszunutzen und dann 
erst die Auslagerungsdatei zu belasten.
-Vor der Durchführung sollte eine Sicherheitskopie von system.ini erstellt werden
-> START -> Ausführen -> "%Systemroot%\system.ini" -> OK
-> Unter „[386enh]“ eine neue Zeile einfügen und den Wert 
"ConservativeSwapfileUsage=1“ eintragen
-Ein Problem, was immernoch auftritt ist, daß Windows XP weiterhin den 
Kernel-Speicher auslagert

-regedit.eyxe vorher sichern:
2) Erzwingung der Ausnutzung des physikalischen Arbeitsspeichers für den 
Kernel-Speicher: 
-Erzwingung sollte erst ab einer Arbeitsspeichergröße von mindestens 256 MB erfolgen
->START -> Ausführen -> regedit -> OK -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management 
\DisablePagingExecutive -> Wert „0“ auf „1“ ändern
-Die Änderung tritt sofort in Kraft

3) System Cache optimieren: 
-Windows XP verwendet standardmäßig den System-Cache L1 in der Größe von 
maximal 256 KiB wird viel Speicher für Dateioperationen benötigt wird zuerst der 
Kernelspeicher ausgelagert bevor der System-Cache L2 in der Größe von maximal 
4096 KiB verwendet wird
-> START -> Ausführen -> regedit -> OK -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management 
\LargeSystemCache -> Wert „0“ auf „1“ ändern
-Die Änderung tritt sofort in Kraft

4) DLLs aus dem Arbeitsspeicher entladen: 
-Windows XP behält alle DLLs im Speicher, auch wenn die dazugehörige Anwendung 
bereits beendet wurde
-> START -> Ausführen -> regedit -> OK -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE
\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer -> Rechtsklick ins rechte Fenster -> 
„Neu“ -> Zeichenfolge -> „Neuer Wert #1“ ersetzen durch „AlwaysUnloadDll“ 
(genaue Schreibweise beachten) -> ENTER -> Doppelklick auf „AlwaysUnloadDll“ 
-> Wert „1“ eintragen -> OK
-Die Änderung tritt sofort in Kraft
-----------
Vielleicht geht das bei Crysis auch und es werden 4 Kerne unterstützt.
Kann das jemand testen?

Stalker clear sky unterstützt eigentlich Quad Core CPU's jedoch wird im Spiel nur einer ausgelastet.
Ein kleines Tutorial gibts hier, wie man das Problem umgeht.
Performance Tipps - VALUE5games Forum
Das hilft auch,auch aus dem Thread:
Ähm, was ich noch als Tipp geben kann, hilft bei mir SEHR - Spiel wird nahezu flüssig...
Also ihr geht als erstes ins Spiel, dann müsst den Task Manager starten (Strg+Alt+Entf) und klickt (während das Spiel läuft kommt man auf dem Desktop dadurch) auf Prozesse und klickt nun zweimal auf Speicherauslastung, an erster Stelle sollte jetzt die xrEngine.exe stehen, da klickt ihr nun mit der rechten Maustaste einmal drauf und geht anschließend auf Priorität festlegen -> Echtzeit
Soh, nun das ganze teil schließen und wieder ins minimierte game gehen...
klappt übrigens auch mit jedem anderem game das Speicherhungrig ist.

Bitte um kritik u.s.w.


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Ich hatte das Update jetzt auch drauf und kann dazu folgendes sagen:
> Performancemäßig hat es mich etwa 4 FPS gekostet _(also nicht so arg viel, wie oft zu lesen ist)_.
> Grafisch war kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen.
> Mir gefällt das original Crysis + Mster-Config etwas besser.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## leboga (21. September 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

OT: Planst du sowas eigentlich auch für Warhead?


----------



## Rygel (21. September 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Ja,auf jeden fall


----------



## leboga (22. September 2008)

*AW: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Das ist super, denn einige Texturen find ich echt nicht gelungen. ABer deine Arbeit ist echt Klasse und darum freue ich mich schon darauf


----------



## Rygel (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Ja,für Warhead mache ich auch eins 

Hier ein paar Bilder mit der Zotac 280GTX 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katamaranoid (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

sieht ja mehr als cool aus ^^

da werden 512mb nimma reichen


----------



## leboga (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Ein Glück hab ich auch ne 280^^ Die Screens sind ja richtig geil


----------



## Rygel (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Das Textureupdate für Warhead ist online


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Yeah. Hast du neue Shots, die wir für 'ne News nutzen können? 

Ein gescheiter Fillehoster wäre für den Download auch gut. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## y33H@ (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Da ises ja schon 

cYa


----------



## Rygel (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Schon mal als vergleich in 1920x1200 und 16AF

normal --------------------------------neue texturen


----------



## y33H@ (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Yeah, das schluckt wie Gina Wild und sieht aus wie ich [geil]  Gleich mal bench0rn.

cYa


----------



## push@max (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Yeah, das schluckt wie Gina Wild und sieht aus wie ich [geil]  Gleich mal bench0rn.
> 
> cYa


----------



## S_Fischer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Wo bekomme ich denn die master config her, ist das die gleiche wie für crysis halt nur 3.0? Kann ich version 3.0 gleichermaßen für crysis wie für warhead nutzen und gibt es auch eine für wars das wär cool.


----------



## Martricks (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Muss ich bei Mega Upload dieses Programm downloaden?Kann immer nur 1 Part laden.Das dauert so nen ganzen Tag.... Wollte mir mein System nicht mit nem Programm versauen was ich nicht kenn.Gruß Martricks


----------



## leboga (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Endlich! Ich lade jetzt sofort. Die Screens sehen schon mal Hammer aus!


----------



## push@max (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Ich bin auch schon kräftig am saugen...allerdings läuft grad Part 3 extreme slow.


----------



## Rygel (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Bei Megaupload dort unten als free user (member) registrieren, seitdem geht es mit fullspeed.


----------



## Junioh (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

@S_Fischer
MsterConfig findest du Hier
Weitere Hier

@Rygel
Würde mich freuen wenn du wo anders au uploaden würdest zb. Rapidshare!
Megaupload is total lahm-.- 

Mfg


----------



## Rygel (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*

Ich hoffe es kommt bald ein neuer Link.


----------



## S_Fischer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*



Junioh schrieb:


> @S_Fischer
> MsterConfig findest du Hier
> Weitere Hier
> 
> ...


 
Ich lad von tchibomann.de da muss ich nicht tausend parts runterladen einfach nur warten sind zwar nur 270kb aber immer noch schneller als wenn ich da immer tausend dateien anklicken muss, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich die garfik in crysis mithilfe der master config verbessern in warhead nur mit autexe.cfg?


----------



## Rygel (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis ist fertig*



S_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich lad von tchibomann.de da muss ich nicht tausend parts runterladen einfach nur warten sind zwar nur 270kb aber immer noch schneller als wenn ich da immer tausend dateien anklicken muss, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich die garfik in crysis mithilfe der master config verbessern in warhead nur mit autexe.cfg?


 
Die ersten links sind für Crysis.

Der untere von megaupload ist für Warhead.

Einer der Admins kann ja den Titel ändern auch für Warhead.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## S_Fischer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Du hast mich falsch Verstanden ich meinte nicht deine Textur mod Rygel, sonder die master config von pydon, ob es die auch für warhead gibt weil als master config habe ich nur autexen gefunden jedoch keinen installer wie es ihn bei der master config für crysis gibt. Daher die frage ob ich den installerer von der master config 3.0 auch für warhead nutzen kann, das geht natürlich nicht weil da die levels fehlen.Natürlich kann ich auch einfach die autoexe austauschen jedoch bietet die normale master config eine bessere grafik, vieleicht kommt ja noch eine.#
Trotdem danke das du mir versucht hast zu helfen ich fände es super wenn du so etwas auch für wars machen könntest.


----------



## Rygel (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Die Msterconfig für Warhead wird kommen,nur muß erstmal der Editor für Warhead raus sein,damit Mster weiter machen kann denn ohne geht es nicht.


----------



## S_Fischer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Ach deshalb, wie werden eigentlich die ganzen maps für wars gemacht da gibt es ja inzwischen mehr als für crysis multi, kann man die mit dem sanbox2 erstellen es gab nämlich schon am 2tag maps was mich sehr verwundert hat.

Also hab eben mal kurz gezock und muss sagen ich bin begeistert zusammen mit der master config sieht das einfach nur geil aus, hab zwar nur 2gig ram da ich auf ddr3 umgestiegen bin und mir nur 2 leisten konnte was am preis des striker II extreme lag(geiles bord) aber es läuft mit meiner 8800gtx mit 2xAA flüssig um die 30fps wenn keine große weitsicht sogar 35 das ist super, kannst du mit deiner 280gtx eingentlich mit 16xAA auf maxi flüssig spielen, bei mir läuft grad noch xp da nur 2gig ram wenn ich 4hab kommt wieder vista 64.


----------



## S_Fischer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Schade die map DerHafen lässt sich überhaupt nicht mehr starten Ist eine selbstrestellte aus dem crymod forum) ich seh nur auf meiner g15 wie der ram kurz befor "drücken sie eine beleiebige taste" von 55% auf 99% auslastung klettert der ton stottert und der desktop mich schadenfroh anlacht Aber wenigstens laufen die normalen maps


----------



## Sentionline007 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Leute, wie wärs denn mal das ding als Bit-Torrent anzubieten? 

Ich mach hier jetzt nicht einen auf Fragmentsammler...


----------



## Junioh (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Trotz Anmeldung bei Mega.. kein Fullspeed zu sehen-.-

schon seit heute mittag hänge ich bei Part3

träum... Rapid & 1,8Mb/s


----------



## Rygel (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Hab hier vergleichs Bilder gemacht,ich wollte sie jetzt nicht überall hochladen und deswegen packe ich den link hier rein,wenn das ok ist.
Wenn nicht nehme ich ihn wieder raus.

Warhead Vergleichs Bilder in 1920x1200 - 16xAF

Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Mein Crysis Textureupdate


----------



## NukeEliminator (2. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Sieht echt geil aus. Vorallem das Eis, das sieht ja besser aus als in echt. Ich werds mir demnächst mal runterladen und schauen, ob es meine 8800GTX zusammen mit der MsterConfig schafft.


----------



## gecan (3. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Rygel@

respekt man

hoffe deine mühe wird auch belohnt


----------



## Rygel (3. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Wenn es euch gefällt,bin ich schon zufrieden 

Neuer link ist da zum runterladen


----------



## Junioh (4. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Endlich ^^

Danke Rygel


----------



## Rygel (10. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Ein bißchen die Pflanzen Texturen verändert bei Crysis (ja schon wieder )

normal & neu


----------



## push@max (10. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



Rygel schrieb:


> Ein bißchen die Pflanzen Texturen verändert bei Crysis (ja schon wieder )
> 
> normal & neu



Kannst Du beziffern, wie viel Performance Deine MOD "frisst"?


----------



## Flotter Geist (10. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Wirklich gute arbeit Stellt sich nur die Frage ob die Grafikkarten das schaffen


----------



## y33H@ (10. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

*@ push@max*

Da arbeite ich grade dran 

cYa


----------



## Martricks (13. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Hab mal ne Frage.Wenn ich bei Warhead im Berg bin wo die Fackeln aufm Boden ligen, dann brennen die Fackeln bei mir nicht.Die Umgebung ist zwar hell und flackert, aber die Fackeln brennen nicht.Werder beim Texturmod noch ohne Texturmod.Ist das bei euch auch so?Wenn nicht wie kann ich das eventuell beheben?Gruß Martricks


----------



## Rygel (16. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Hier mal was neues


----------



## push@max (16. November 2008)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Sieht echt sehr gut aus...manchmal muss man schon zwei Mal hinsehen, um zu erkennen, dass es sich um ein Spiel handelt


----------



## Elishah (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Sieht echt top aus! Aber bei Crysis (1) stürzt das Spiel beim Speichern oder Levelladen oft ab. Bei Rescue ist es unmöglich weiterzuspielen. Was kann ich machen? Besitze ebenfalls eine GTX 280.
Läuft sonst mit der Mster-Config auch rundum flüssig. Es stürzt halt die ganze Zeit beim Speichern oder Laden ab....Aber sonst nie.


----------



## henrik18 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Ich hab ne 4870 mit 512 MB. Meint ihr 512MB reichen aus fuer den mod. Ohne mod habe ich bei Crysis warhead durchschnittlich 20-30 FPS. Die reichen mir auch aus solange sie nicht unter 20 fallen. Meint ihr die FPS fallen unter 20 mit nur 512 MB?


----------



## i7-gtx285 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



henrik18 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 4870 mit 512 MB. Meint ihr 512MB reichen aus fuer den mod. Ohne mod habe ich bei Crysis warhead durchschnittlich 20-30 FPS. Die reichen mir auch aus solange sie nicht unter 20 fallen. Meint ihr die FPS fallen unter 20 mit nur 512 MB?


Hm keine ahnung ich hab grad crysis angetestet mit 4x aa sonnst alles auf höchste vertical sync aus über catalyst angeschaltet 1920er auflösung die quality config inst. mster config 3.01.
hab ne 4870 x2 und zock mit durchschnittlich knapp etwas über 30 fps fällt mal etwas ab auf ca 27 kann aber auch noch nicht viel mehr sagen als es in den kampf ging bei 8x aa hatte er nur noch 12 fps :-O 
ich denk ma der frisst richtig ressourcen mit dem package.
da iss gta ja gar nix gegen


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



henrik18 schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 4870 mit 512 MB. Meint ihr 512MB reichen aus fuer den mod. Ohne mod habe ich bei Crysis warhead durchschnittlich 20-30 FPS. Die reichen mir auch aus solange sie nicht unter 20 fallen. Meint ihr die FPS fallen unter 20 mit nur 512 MB?


Ich habe das Texturenupdate in Crysis _(nicht Warhead)_ mit einer 512er HD4870 getestet und das Game lief ohne AA/AF in 1680 x 1050 mit durchschnittlich 25 FPS. Die Graka war übrigens auf 820/1100 MHz OCt_ (Catalyst war v8.10)_. Ich denke, du kannst das Update auch in Warhead ausprobieren. Wenn du in den Gamer-Settings zockst, solltest du keine Performanceprobleme haben ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## henrik18 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe das Texturenupdate in Crysis _(nicht Warhead)_ mit einer 512er HD4870 getestet und das Game lief ohne AA/AF in 1680 x 1050 mit durchschnittlich 25 FPS. Die Graka war übrigens auf 820/1100 MHz OCt_ (Catalyst war v8.10)_. Ich denke, du kannst das Update auch in Warhead ausprobieren. Wenn du in den Gamer-Settings zockst, solltest du keine Performanceprobleme haben ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Vielen Dank fuer die informationen. Ich habe gelesen das deine 4870 auf 1100Mhz Speichertakt kommt. Meine Graka von Sapphire kommt nur 1040MHZ. Hast du da einen bestimmten Trick oder habe ich einfach eine schlechte Graka erwischt?


----------



## i7-gtx285 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

öh ich komm mit meiner 4870 x2 nur auf 750/900 standardtakt und übertaktet auf 800/1000 was aber performanceeinbrüche mitbringt oder anders gesagt schlechter zu zocken ist wie auf 750/900  mit welchen prog übertaktet ihr??? 64 bit fähig??


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



henrik18 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank fuer die informationen. Ich habe gelesen das deine 4870 auf 1100Mhz Speichertakt kommt. Meine Graka von Sapphire kommt nur 1040MHZ. Hast du da einen bestimmten Trick oder habe ich einfach eine schlechte Graka erwischt?


Kam ... _(die Graka ist bereits im Hardwarehimmel. Hatte aber nichts mit dem OC zu tun!)_

Jedenfalls musst du wohl ein schlechtes Modell erwischt haben. Meine zweite Sapphire HD4870 kam auf 810/1200 MHz und die Club3D eben auf 820/1100 MHz.

Trick habe ich keinen. Einfach ganz normal mit dem CCC den Takt um 10 MHz anheben und mit dem ATi-Tool Artefact-Scan auf Bildfehler teste. Wenn keine kommen, wieder den Takt um 10 MHz anheben. Zum Schluss noch einen abschließende Testrunde mit Crysis, Vantage und 3DMark06.


i7-gtx285 schrieb:


> öh ich komm mit meiner 4870 x2 nur auf 750/900 standardtakt und übertaktet auf 800/1000 was aber performanceeinbrüche mitbringt oder anders gesagt schlechter zu zocken ist wie auf 750/900 mit welchen prog übertaktet ihr??? 64 bit fähig??


Die HD4870er mit 1 GB VRAM pro GPU lassen sich prinzipiell schlechter OCn. Bei einer X2 würde ich ohnehin von OC absehen, da die Graka damit kühlerbedingt einfach zu heiß wird und dadurch instabil wird. Das hat dann eben Performanceeinbrüche zur Folge.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## henrik18 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Ich habe bis jetzt immer mit dem Riva Tuner uebertaktet und mit dem Far Cry 2 benchmark auf Stabilitaet geprueft. Der CCC startet bei mir nicht. Ich habe versucht den Cat. 9.1 zu installieren. Klappt auch nicht!!! Der installer sagt einfach could not install display driver. Hab den Treiber von ATI und Sapphire ausprobiert. Ich hoffe ya nicht das was mit der Graka was nicht stimmt. Habe jetzt den Cat. 8.5 drauf. Crysis Warhead und Far Cry 2 laufen problemlos.


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Deinstalliere einfach mal den alten Grakatreiber ordnungsgemäß und lasse dann mal CCleaner laufen. Anschließend stellst du die Graka auf Standardtakt und der aktuelle Catalyst sollte sich problemlos installieren lassen ...

Zwischen dem Catalyst 8.5 und dem 9.1er liegen performancetechnisch Welten! Du lässt bei deiner Graka ganz schön viel Power brach liegen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## henrik18 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



boss3D schrieb:


> Deinstalliere einfach mal den alten Grakatreiber ordnungsgemäß und lasse dann mal CCleaner laufen. Anschließend stellst du die Graka auf Standardtakt und der aktuelle Catalyst sollte sich problemlos installieren lassen ...
> 
> Zwischen dem Catalyst 8.5 und dem 9.1er liegen performancetechnisch Welten! Du lässt bei deiner Graka ganz schön viel Power brach liegen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich habe deine Beschreibung exakt gefolgt. Hab den alten Treiber deinstalliert und dann CCleaner laufen lassen. Hab den Treiber (Cat.9.1) von Sapphire heruntergeladen und installiert. War eine erfolgreiche installation. Hab neugestartet aber dann kam eine Fehlermeldung das der Grafikadapter nicht richtig konfiguriert sei. Ich habe Windows dann automatisch einen Treiber aus dem Internet herunterladen lassen. Der hat mir dann wieder den Cat. 8.5 drauf getan. Laeuft alles wider wie normal. Bevor ich all dies gemacht habe hatte ich Grafikfehler in Alarm fuer Cobra 11 Burning Wheels. Jetzt sind sie weg obwohl der selbe Treiber wieder drauf ist. Offensichtlich scheint sich nur der Cat 9.1 sich nicht richtig installieren. Ich habe keine ahnung wo das Problem liegt. Habt ihr vielleicht ne loesung?


----------



## i7-gtx285 (11. Februar 2009)

henrik18 schrieb:


> Ich habe deine Beschreibung exakt gefolgt. Hab den alten Treiber deinstalliert und dann CCleaner laufen lassen. Hab den Treiber (Cat.9.1) von Sapphire heruntergeladen und installiert. War eine erfolgreiche installation. Hab neugestartet aber dann kam eine Fehlermeldung das der Grafikadapter nicht richtig konfiguriert sei. Ich habe Windows dann automatisch einen Treiber aus dem Internet herunterladen lassen. Der hat mir dann wieder den Cat. 8.5 drauf getan. Laeuft alles wider wie normal. Bevor ich all dies gemacht habe hatte ich Grafikfehler in Alarm fuer Cobra 11 Burning Wheels. Jetzt sind sie weg obwohl der selbe Treiber wieder drauf ist. Offensichtlich scheint sich nur der Cat 9.1 sich nicht richtig installieren. Ich habe keine ahnung wo das Problem liegt. Habt ihr vielleicht ne loesung?


Ganz gemein und das einzige was du tun kannst ist leider nur dein system neu aufzusetzen -.-
Hatte ich erst der inst. kann nicht laden und zocken kannst du dann auch nicht mehr hatte 
den 8.11 drauf wollte upgraden alles vernünfitg gemacht deinst. usw reg cleaner alles restliche 
runtergeworfen ging gar nix mehr nur system neu aufsetzen.



boss3D schrieb:


> Kam ... _(die Graka ist bereits im Hardwarehimmel. Hatte aber nichts mit dem OC zu tun!)_
> 
> Jedenfalls musst du wohl ein schlechtes Modell erwischt haben. Meine zweite Sapphire HD4870 kam auf 810/1200 MHz und die Club3D eben auf 820/1100 MHz.
> 
> ...



Ich hab glaub ich vergessen zu sagen das ich da nen über 600 gramm kupferkühler drauf hab mit acetalkappe(wakü)*gg* 
anders gesagt ich hab im augenlick ingame statt der normalen fast 60 bis glaub ich über 70 grad die die am anfang hatte höchstens 
und auch wirklich höchstens 40 grad *träum* und hab jetzt mal rivatuner getestet kann im augenblick mit 832/1011 spielen muss mich 
langsam höher tasten alles darüber war elendig bunt und dann verreckt mit bluescreen.


----------



## boss3D (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



henrik18 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht ne loesung?


Graka-Treiber lädt man normalerweise von ATi selbst und nicht von den Sites der Boardpartner. Du kannst ja nochmal den Sapphire-Treiber deinstallieren, CCleaner laufen lassen und dann den 9.1er von AMD/ATi direkt laden ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## henrik18 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Hat alles nicht geklappt. Auf ne Windows neuinstallation habe ich kein Bok weil ich Crysis Warhead schon 3 mal aktiviert habe. Es gibt zwar das Revoke tool aber ich kein Bok mit dem ganzen Stress. Ich will jetzt mal nen weilchen zocken. Ich habe uebrigens mal versucht auch den Cat 8.12 zu installieren, klappt auch nicht. Es lassen sich nur Treiber fuer die Graka installieren wenn ich Windows automatisch nach Treibern suchen lasse. Der macht mir immer den 8.5 drauf. Solange Windows mal in Zukunft einen neuen drauf macht stoert mich das nicht weiter dass ich das nicht manuell machen kann. Wenn ich manuell installiere wird der Bildschirm Schwarz (was Normal ist). Ich warte dann ne Viertel Stunde und die Festplatte rattert immer noch. (So lang kann ja ne Treiber installation nicht dauern.) Dann starte ich neu und siehe da, der 8.5 ist immer noch drauf.


----------



## i7-gtx285 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



henrik18 schrieb:


> Hat alles nicht geklappt. Auf ne Windows neuinstallation habe ich kein Bok weil ich Crysis Warhead schon 3 mal aktiviert habe. Es gibt zwar das Revoke tool aber ich kein Bok mit dem ganzen Stress. Ich will jetzt mal nen weilchen zocken. Ich habe uebrigens mal versucht auch den Cat 8.12 zu installieren, klappt auch nicht. Es lassen sich nur Treiber fuer die Graka installieren wenn ich Windows automatisch nach Treibern suchen lasse. Der macht mir immer den 8.5 drauf. Solange Windows mal in Zukunft einen neuen drauf macht stoert mich das nicht weiter dass ich das nicht manuell machen kann. Wenn ich manuell installiere wird der Bildschirm Schwarz (was Normal ist). Ich warte dann ne Viertel Stunde und die Festplatte rattert immer noch. (So lang kann ja ne Treiber installation nicht dauern.) Dann starte ich neu und siehe da, der 8.5 ist immer noch drauf.



Tja wie gesagt das deine eigene schuld die ******* hatte ich auch schon weil ich so blöd war und vergessen
 habe irgendwelche fitzel mit zu deinstallieren es liegen nähmlich noch ausser durch ccleaner gelöschte daten 
nen ati ordner auf c: viel sogar noch in programme programm data programme(x86) und in deinen appdatas 
unter benutzer (habe vista 64 nicht wundern) dann findet "regcleaner" auch nach ccleaner noch ati schlüssel
 und dann mache ich noch unter "suche starten" erweiterte suche gucken wo sich was versteckt hat.
dann *gg* musste ich noch direkt in den gerätemanager ( das könnte dein problem sein) und dort
nochmal extra beide 4870x2 da 2 gpus löschen und deinst. und danach konnte ich den neuen treiber
 ohne probleme bzw. fast ohne probleme inst. erst nur den treiber ohne ccc und danach nach neustart
 ccc ist kompliziert ich weiß aber das hat bei mir geholfen da ich jetzt mein system nicht nochmal extra
 nur für die graka neu aufsetzen wollte
Edit was ich noch empfehlen kann die 8.12 und 9.1 sind komischerweise verbuggt oder so laufen kagge
 8.11 lief bei mir am besten und hab gelesen saphire hatte bei seinen 4870 karten nen falsches bios drauf
weiß nicht ob das bei den 4870x2 von saphire auch noch so ist würde ich mal gucken bei saphire.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

kann mir vllt sagen wie stark die performance auf einer 9800gx2 einbricht?


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Das hängt von den Settings ab, in denen du zockst. Auf jeden Fall ist die Kombination 512 MB VRAM + G92b-Chip _(= miserables VRAM-Management)_ ab 1680 x 1050 tödlich für die Performance...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

na doll, wollte wenn schon in 1680*1050 und mit mster config zocken allerdings ohne AA


----------



## henrik18 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



i7-gtx285 schrieb:


> Tja wie gesagt das deine eigene schuld die ******* hatte ich auch schon weil ich so blöd war und vergessen
> habe irgendwelche fitzel mit zu deinstallieren es liegen nähmlich noch ausser durch ccleaner gelöschte daten
> nen ati ordner auf c: viel sogar noch in programme programm data programme(x86) und in deinen appdatas
> unter benutzer (habe vista 64 nicht wundern) dann findet "regcleaner" auch nach ccleaner noch ati schlüssel
> ...



Mir ist das alles zu bloed. Das kann doch nicht angehen das man da so viel Schei**e machen muss nur um den Treiber zu aktualisieren. Ich lass Windows lieber automatisch nach neuen Treibern suchen selbst wenn dass nicht unbedingt die beste Loesung ist. Das CCC laeuft bei mir erst gar nicht. Ich habe uebrigens keine 4870x2 sondern die single GPU Karte.


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> na doll wollte wenn schon in 1680*1050 und mit mster config zocken


Das wirst du vergessen können. Nur eine 512er Graka mit Top-Chip _(RV770, oder auch die G80-Grakas - 640er u. 768er) _schafft Crysis in der Auflösung mit Mster-Config und Rygels Texture Pack. Allerdings reden wir da noch lange nicht von idealen FPS-Raten. Für diese sind mit beiden Mods 1 GB VRAM Pflicht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

schade
reicht es wohl für einstellungen in hoch mit texturupdate und ohne mster?


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Teste es einfach. Ich will hier nicht Vermutungen äußern, zumal ich selber nie eine G92b-Graka hatte ...

Was ich dir gesagt habe, stützt sich auf PCGH-Benches, aber ab welchen Settings du das Game mit den Mods wirklich vernünftig zocken kannst, musst du durch Herumprobieren herausfinden.

Was ich jedoch noch anmerken möchte: Unter "High" macht zumindest die Mster-Config optisch keinen Sinn.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

einfach testen wollte ich aus dem grund nicht weil 2gb nicht wenig sind, aber vllt muss ich das einfach wenn ich es spielen möchte

die mster config zock ich ja auch nicht unter high 
meinte ja nur ob es auf high+texturen ohne mster geht

wenn ich mit die texturen runterladen sollte gebe ich aber nochmal ein feedback wie es mit der performance ausschaut


----------



## i7-gtx285 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



boss3D schrieb:


> Teste es einfach. Ich will hier nicht Vermutungen äußern, zumal ich selber nie eine G92b-Graka hatte ...
> 
> Was ich dir gesagt habe, stützt sich auf PCGH-Benches, aber ab welchen Settings du das Game mit den Mods wirklich vernünftig zocken kannst, musst du durch Herumprobieren herausfinden.
> 
> ...



öh was sasgst du da ???
ich hab schönste grafik unter high mit mster config mit qualität statt performance auf 1920er xD


----------



## boss3D (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Du hast aber auch keine 9800 GX2, oder?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## i7-gtx285 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

*gg*
neeeeeeeeeeee ne 4870x2 *psst*


----------



## Masterchief79 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



i7-gtx285 schrieb:


> *gg*
> neeeeeeeeeeee ne 4870x2 *psst*


Hihi me2

Lade grade noch (159kb/s ;-/ ) und werde gleich mal testen.
Framerates sollten stabil sein, über 30fps.

Zocken tu ich auf 1920x1200, 8xAA, höchstmögliche Einstellungen und bisher Nature Mod und Ultra High Quality Mod.
Jetzt kommt das Texture Mod und die neue Autoexec.cfg dazu *freu* '^'

Graka ist aber auch auf 880/1000 getaktet unter Wakü.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Die Download links funzen leider nicht mehr.


----------



## hempsmoker (2. April 2010)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Der Thread ist ja auch schon Uralt


----------



## haeppchen (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Ich weiß der Thread ist alt, Habe trotzdem ne Frage!
Ich  habe den Mod wie beschrieben Installiert, sehe aber nullll unterschied!!!!
Auch die fps. Anzahl bleibt!!! kan mir jemand helfen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



haeppchen schrieb:


> Ich weiß der Thread ist alt, Habe trotzdem ne Frage!
> Ich  habe den Mod wie beschrieben Installiert, sehe aber nullll unterschied!!!!
> Auch die fps. Anzahl bleibt!!! kan mir jemand helfen



mich würde interessieren wo du ihn runter geladen hast?


----------



## haeppchen (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Keine Ahnung?
ICh glaube fileplanet.com



Jo hier ist der Link:http://www.fileplanet.com/194825/190000/fileinfo/Crysis---Rygel-High-Texture-Mod


----------



## haeppchen (11. April 2010)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Hat vniemand ne Lösung??
Beim installiern musste ich irgendwie nich überschreiben!
Kommt mir kommt mir komisch vor


----------



## Superheld (14. April 2010)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

die zwei .paks kommen nach Crysis/game


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Hey kann mich das noch irrgenwo laden alle Links gehen nicht mehr !


----------



## ViolentVocalist88 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Link zu den neuesten Texturen? (Version 2) Wäre super!!


----------



## yamo (4. März 2011)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Hier:
Crysis - Texture Mod


----------



## Rygel (14. März 2011)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Hab 2 schnelle Links im startpost, da kann man beide wieder ziehen .


----------



## Neobis (19. März 2011)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Zu den beiden neuen Download Links, die ich an Rygel übergeben habe werden in der nächsten Zeit auch neue Vergleichs-Bilder von mir angefertig werden, wo man auf einem Bild direkt die Unterschiede erkennen kann. 2 Beispielbilder habe ich einmal zu testzwecken angefertigt und diese kann man dann zukünftig unter den Download Links abrufen. 

Crysis - Textureupdate

Crysis Warhead - Textureupdate


----------



## Gast1919 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Danke Neobis, mit dem Link konnt ich das Textur Update in 3 Minuten runterladen. ;D


----------



## Stevii (28. März 2011)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

@ Rygel, wie siehts aus mit Crysis 2?
Kann man da was von dir erwarten?


----------



## zyntex (28. März 2011)

Stevii schrieb:
			
		

> @ Rygel, wie siehts aus mit Crysis 2?
> Kann man da was von dir erwarten?



Gibt doch schon einige verdammt geile Community Configd.


----------



## Stevii (28. März 2011)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Ja schon, aber so nen Texture Pack ála Rygel wäre natürlich noch besser


----------



## zyntex (28. März 2011)

Stevii schrieb:
			
		

> Ja schon, aber so nen Texture Pack ála Rygel wäre natürlich noch besser



Das Spiel ist nichtmal eine Woch draußen...


----------



## mixxed_up (29. März 2011)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Hab jetzt Rygel + Mster Quality und Nanosuit High-Res, aber sind solche Texturen denn normal!?


----------



## zyntex (29. März 2011)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Hab jetzt Rygel + Mster Quality und Nanosuit High-Res, aber sind solche Texturen denn normal!?



Ja, das ist soviel HD das dein Auge das nicht mehr richtig wahrnimmt 











Natürlich nicht!!!


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2011)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Woran liegt das dann? 

Apropos, es war ein Texturupdate in Arbeit, welches Rygels ganz klar geschlagen hätte.

Crysis: Parallax Occlusion Mapping in Perfektion - Sensationelles Textur-Pack - Update

Leider ist der Modder inzwischen inaktiv und das Pack tot. 

Kann Rygel vielleicht etwas ähnliches zustande bringen?


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Rygel: Mein Textureupdate für Crysis & Crysis Warhead ist fertig*

Ich suche seit tagen wo ich den Rygel Texture Pack für Crysis Warhead runterladen kann. Weiss einer wo? Die Links die ich finde sind alle Tod.
Oder eine andere gleichwertige HD Texture Mod womit ich ganz normal den Singleplayer durchspielen kann?


----------



## Rygel (25. August 2021)

Hallo ihr,
Bin mal wieder da.
Grüße 
Kai


----------

